# echinacia powder



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey,

have just found this powdered version of echinacia, used for drinking tea.

was just wondering if this would be safe to mix in with the meeces food every now and again so i dont have to buy xtravital mouse as its costing me a fortune.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ECHINACEA-HERB-10 ... tsupported

if its possible, how much would u use and how often? xx ta


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone? x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Using echinacea too often can build up a resistance, so I'd avoid using it as a routine thing. By all means buy some if you have an animal that's under the weather but not as a regular supplement. They don't need any extra vitamins or minerals either if they have a good quality balanced diet. They would benefit more from having Lactol sprinkled on the food when they're babies tbh as it will help build them up. Strong adults are a better protection against problems than weak mice on immune system boosters


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok not to worry then just thought it may benefit them


----------

